# 3 months until Bow Season



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You ready?


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

No


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

If not ya better get ready


----------



## Wildcat12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Can't get here soon enough


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wildcat12 said:


> Can't get here soon enough


Yea and bring cool with it...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

exactly. 

I'm having nurse a scapula injury back to health. Hopefully start shooting again in a week or 2. 

Who's been shooting all summer?


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I started shooting 3 weeks ago. I got my son a bow for his birthday and he wants to shoot every day. I think we've only missed 3 days since we started. I'm headed to the lease in 2 weeks to get the feeders filled, cameras going and do just a little bit of trimming. It can't get here fast enough.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm getting there, ready for my first harvest with a bow. Last week got my stands set up and feeders rocking. new cameras are going up in a couple days.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome... 

Ya'll hurry and get that stuff out there. Those of you with cameras make sure that when you go change cards, act like you are hunting (Scent Prep and stalk to you camera, make sure you go when the deer won't be active or in the area like 11am, and play the wind. Then get out and don't go back if you can help it. 

YellowMouth, that's awesome what you're doing with your son. time well spent. 
I duck hunted with my dad when I was a kid. One of my best memories is when he called me in sick to go goose hunting, just me and him. Still to this day I remember that hunt.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

It's getting here quick and will be here before you know it. Have not been to the lease in a few months, and don't start feeding until September so the hogs aren't camping out at my feeders. Hoping for a heavy white oak acorn crop as I focus my efforts where they are when they are dropping.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

It's getting here quick and will be here before you know it. Have not been to the lease in a few months, and don't start feeding until September so the hogs aren't camping out at my feeders. Hoping for a heavy white oak acorn crop as I focus my efforts where they are when they are dropping.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> It's getting here quick and will be here before you know it. Have not been to the lease in a few months, and don't start feeding until September so the hogs aren't camping out at my feeders. Hoping for a heavy white oak acorn crop as I focus my efforts where they are when they are dropping.


You can NOT beat a white oak tree with acorns and that includes DD >>>PERIOD<<<, I have a close friend that fertilizes 3 white oaks at his bow stand in March and has been for 15yrs or so, most every yr he takes his buck under these trees. IF they have acorns the deer will come, IF they have been fertilized they will walk over others to eat the sweet stuff....


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

2Ws said:


> You can NOT beat a white oak tree with acorns and that includes DD >>>PERIOD<<<, I have a close friend that fertilizes 3 white oaks at his bow stand in March and has been for 15yrs or so, most every yr he takes his buck under these trees. IF they have acorns the deer will come, IF they have been fertilized they will walk over others to eat the sweet stuff....


No doubt about it. I have a box blind that overlooks a creek bottom with lots of White Oaks, and have a feeder in sight away from the bottom. Two years ago the acorn crop was heavy, and while they were dropping I had deer on camera at my feeder only once over almost a 2 month period. Just looking at game camera pics I would have thought there were no deer in the area, but sitting in the stand I would see as many as 15 deer each hunt...all over those acorns at all hours of the day. Last season we had very few acorns and my camera on that feeder had lots of deer showing every day.

I'll have to try the fertilizer. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Hunting White Oaks*

White Oaks are premo..but gota be dropping..or all bets are off

And now its closer to 2m


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

cva34 said:


> White Oaks are premo..but gota be dropping..or all bets are off
> 
> And now its closer to 2m


Most White Oaks here where I'm at will be done by Nov....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Last year was a funny year though, my trees dropped some mast for quite a while longer .. but they were the only oaks with mast last year where I was hunting in east texas. This year should be a banner crop of oaks. 

My shoulder is healing up and I'm finally back to shooting regularly.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Venison supply is getting real low...season can't get here soon enough for me.


----------



## tcs2018 (Jun 2, 2008)

Spent 5hrs in Cotula yesterday from 2-7. Hot, Hot , Hot. I will be ready in 3 more trips!


----------



## shallowminded14 (Jun 24, 2015)

Pulling out the ole stick and string everyday! Can fit 4 arrows in a snuff can from 40


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

2 months and counting down


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We're ready...just wish it would hurry up already.

TH


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm ready... But it's sofa king HOT!!

Really hoping for a little cool down


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, at least the mornings are starting to cool off a little. Headed in the right direction. 

I did see my pet buck bachelor group moving back into the area already as well. These arn't the deer I'm hunting, but it's pretty cool to watch several mature bucks even if they are just in the 140 class. 

Time to start getting the gear ready and making sure everything get's aired out or washed in scent free soap etc. Check safety gear and all that as well.


----------



## TexansAg11 (Dec 2, 2013)

When are you going to release a Deer Support DVD?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Sure thought we would have a decent cool front by now. Bowseason is getting real close and it's hard to control scent when you break a sweat just sitting in the stand.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

TexansAg11 said:


> When are you going to release a Deer Support DVD?


LOL.. right now its my escape from the fishing business world. But we'll see. I gotta get caught up on what I said I'd do for fishing vids first, then we'll think about Buck Support.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Count down is on .. I took vacation so I'll have 9 days to hunt .. back to work for 1 night then 3 more days to hunt .. Im pretty stoked this year .. looks like a front will be pushing through .. might make it somewhat decent for opening day ..


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

New feeder up a month ago, new camera up, new stand up a couple days ago. Already have 'customers' at the feeder. I've done everything but have time to practice shooting from the new stand.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Less than 3Days now WOW


----------

